# Free Bruce Waltke courses



## RamistThomist (Feb 8, 2019)

If you go to Itunes and type in Bruce Waltke, you can download his Genesis and Proverbs courses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInquirer (Feb 8, 2019)

Psalms video course here - https://www.biblicaltraining.org/book-of-psalms/bruce-waltke

Proverbs video course also available here - https://www.biblicaltraining.org/proverbs/bruce-waltke

He isn't the most dynamic speaker but certainly well regarded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks for letting us know! Good stuff.


----------

